# Review request. "Cooking up a Storm" Recipes of New Orleans, edited by Marcelle Bienvenu and Judy W



## developingtaste (Aug 17, 2011)

This book is on sale in the New Orleans area, and online (link below). I posted one of the recipes in the "Recipes" forum on this site. I love the book, but I'm curious how professionals view this book. According to the info on the book, the 225 recipes and stories came from (The Times-Picayune) "newspaper, readers, and chefs, and local restaurants, these recipes represent the very best of classic and contemporary New Orleans cuisine, from appetizers, soups, and salads to entrees, casseroles, and desserts. You'll find the renowned specialties Louisiana is famous for, including Beignets, Creole Chicken with Okra, Red Beans and Rice (which is very delicious!), Natchitoches Meat Pies, Shrimp and Grits, and Maquechou, a popular side dish made with corn. And don't forget the iconic drink recipes, starting with the perfect Sazerac---one of America's original cocktails--to help you raise a glass to the Big Easy."

"After Hurricane Katrina devastated New Orleans, thousands of people lost their keepsakes and family treasures forever. As residents started to rebuild their lives, The Times-Picayune of New Orleans became a post-hurricane swapping place for old recipes that were washed away in the storm. The newspaper has compiled 250 of these delicious, authentic recipes along with the stories about how they came to be and who created them. Cooking Up a Storm includes the very best of classic and contemporary New Orleans cuisine, from seafood and meat to desserts and cocktails. But it also tells the story, recipe by recipe, of one of the great food cities in the world, and the determination of its citizens to preserve and safeguard their culinary legacy."

http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X4FOTpuSIcrTgQfL9b2YBw&sqi=2&ved=0CD0Q8wIwAg

I've tried the recipe (see recipe forum) "Black bean with cilantro cream" and the classic "Red beans and rice". They were both wonderful recipes, full of flavor.

Thanks critics,

Jonathan


----------

